# Good age to start riding?



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

I'd say 6-7 is a good age to start.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Depends on if you mean the horse or the human. For the kids I think any age past potty training is a good age to start lessons. I don't think its good for a young child to just be tossed on a horse just let er rip. 
For the horse we have started riding ours for short amounts of time and they are 3


----------



## CrazyLady (Apr 18, 2009)

When you / the person riding *feels ready*. Don't rush into these things. It will only cause complications in the future if you do.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I think it's up to the child to a point but it's also that parents responsibility to assess if the child is ready.

We have a girl who my coach used to teach. She can't have been any older than six. She wanted to ride but the mum didn't acknowledge that she wasn't emotionally ready. It took us ages to get this kid even on the horse. Most kids go through a "pony" phase but it's up to the parents to decipher if their child is ready.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I think it's up to the child to a point but it's also that parents responsibility to assess if the child is ready.
> 
> We have a girl who my coach used to teach. She can't have been any older than six. She wanted to ride but the mum didn't acknowledge that she wasn't emotionally ready. It took us ages to get this kid even on the horse. *Most kids go through a "pony" phase but it's up to the parents to decipher if their child is ready.*


Well said, to many parents cave to the cries of "I want a pony" :lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

With a knowledgeable adult prsent (AKA lessons) I think the kid can get start riding/walking anytime after three if they feel ready, and at four start trotting.

It's never to young to sit on a horse with a sidewalker though, I "rode" my first time at 5 months, lol


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

